# recording from vcr to dvd



## vemvim (Feb 26, 2008)

I am trying to help a friend record a dvd from a vhs tape on his Sony dvd/vcr combo. So far we have not been able to do so. Any help would be appreciated
vemvim


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Are you sure it's a DVD recorder? Most have built-in features to dub from tape to DVD with the press of one button.


----------



## lucybaby (Aug 1, 2009)

I guess the dvd recorder has some s-video input thats why you can record from it.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

vemvim said:


> I am trying to help a friend record a dvd from a vhs tape on his Sony dvd/vcr combo. So far we have not been able to do so. Any help would be appreciated
> vemvim


Model number???

My guess is its a VCR (as in: recorder) and a DVD player (as in: not a recorder) combo. If so, you'd have to get a DVD recorder as a separate unit.


----------



## Maestro4 (Aug 10, 2009)

You need to press the "input select" button on your remote control until you can actually see what's playing on your vhs player trough your dvd recorder. 
From the VHS's outputs, connect your cables to your dvd recorder's inputs, and the recorder's outputs to your tv or video monitor. (ok, the stabilizer is to go in betwen your vhs and dvd)


----------



## 91h22a (Aug 31, 2009)

If its a pre-recorded or commercial recording you will run into copy protection also.


----------

